# l'altre dia / l'altra nit



## betulina

Hola, gent!

Tant en anglès com en italià, que són els idiomes estrangers que en principi conec i faig anar més, em trobo sovint amb l'expressió "the other night", "l'altra sera", per situar una acció que va passar una nit passada, no gaire llunyana, però sense acabar-la de precisar: 

"The other night I went to the cinema"
"L'altra sera sono andata al cinema"

En català diem molt "l'altre dia vaig fer això, l'altre dia vaig veure en tal"..., però, oi que no diem "l'altra nit"? A mi almenys no em sona gens bé. Jo diria que amb "l'altre dia" ja fem, encara que fos de nit, perquè pel context es podria entendre, o, com a molt, diem "l'altre dia a la nit".

Ara penso que en castellà potser sí que "la otra noche" sona bé, però no n'estic del tot segura.

Ho veieu igual?

Bon cap de setmana


----------



## brau

D'acord amb tu. A mi "l'altra nit" em sona extrany, jo probablement diria "fa tres o quatre nits" o "el dimarts per la nit" o "la nit aquella" o simplement "l'altre dia", com tu dius. Si la nit és l'anterior, diria "anit", com és lògic, i si és fa dos nits, diria "despús-anit", però això és ja molt valencià.  "L'altra nit" només ho faria servir per a diferenciar: "no, la nit aquella no, l'altra nit".

Salut!


----------



## brau

Per cert, a mi "la otra noche" en castellà no em sona be tampoc.


----------



## Dixie!

No, jo tampoc faig servir "l'altra nit". Com bé dieu, utilitzem expressions com "dimarts a la nit...".


----------



## Elessar

Pense que tot és qüestió del moment en què parles d'eixa _altra nit_. Potser si són les cinc de la vesprada i comences a parlar de l'altra nit puga sonar estrany, tot i que segur que no és incorrecte. En canvi, si són les deu de la nit i fas una comparació entre eixe moment d'eixa nit i un altre que ha ocorregut una altra nit, tinga més sentit.

No sé si m'explique... en tot cas no és gens reprovable dir_ l'altra nit._ Per què ha de sonar bé en anglès, castellà, italià i ha de ser estrany en català?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Si parlem d'ahir, seria "ahir al vespre", sens cap mena de dubte. Si fa més de dos dies, doncs això que dieu: fa dos vespres vaig anar al cinema, dijous al vespre vaig anar al cinema, etc.

Per cert, que com veieu, jo diria _vespre_ en comptes de _nit_... No? (qüestió per a un altre fil, potser...) És que la nit a mi em sona a negra nit i a nones...

Besades/Petons/Besets en un dia que aquí a Barcelona segur que les bruixes es pentinen


----------



## Elessar

Respecte a això del vespre... crec que té la seua explicació. Per la meua experiència com a parlant (un altre pot haver vist altres coses) en valencià parlat normalment no fem aquesta diferència vostra de _vespre_ (des de les 20 hores fins anar-se'n a dormir??) i _nit _que he comprovat utilitza gent de Catalunya. Direm nit quan des del moment que es faça fosc. Al País Valencià, però, podem matisar, i quan ho fem utilitzem altres locucions com _a boqueta nit _o _a poqueta nit_, que deduïsc són equivalents a _vespre_.

Segur que hi ha algú que pot aclarir-nos millor la qüestió


----------



## betulina

Gràcies a tots pels comentaris. 



Elessar said:


> Pense que tot és qüestió del moment en què parles d'eixa _altra nit_. Potser si són les cinc de la vesprada i comences a parlar de l'altra nit puga sonar estrany, tot i que segur que no és incorrecte. En canvi, si són les deu de la nit i fas una comparació entre eixe moment d'eixa nit i un altre que ha ocorregut una altra nit, tinga més sentit.
> 
> No sé si m'explique... en tot cas no és gens reprovable dir_ l'altra nit._ Per què ha de sonar bé en anglès, castellà, italià i ha de ser estrany en català?



Sí, sí, Elessar, no dic pas que sigui incorrecte ni res. He estat pensant això que dius que pot dependre de l'hora del dia que ho diguis i a mi personalment no em sortiria dir-ho mai. Si són les onze de la nit i comento que una nit de les passades vaig veure una pel·lícula a la tele, no crec que em sortís dir "l'altra nit vaig veure tal", sinó "l'altre dia vaig veure tal", i pel context ja em podran entendre, segurament, si va ser a la nit o quan.

D'altra banda, potser és una mica cosa meva, perquè jo tampoc no diria el que diu la TPS de "fa dos vespres vaig anar al cinema", sinó que diria "fa dos dies"... (però no acostumo a ser tan explícita, i simplement diria "l'altre dia" altra vegada...  ) M'imagino que aquí també depèn de si s'entén que parlem del moment del dia en què es fa el que sigui o si parlem del cicle de 24 hores que també anomenem "dia", a més de les hores de sol que pugui tenir...

Bé, m'embolico sola; gràcies, nois.


----------



## Antpax

brau said:


> Per cert, a mi "la otra noche" en castellà no em sona be tampoc.


 
Hola,

Respecte a "l´altra nit" em fie del vostre criteri, sense dubte (volia possar "por supuesto", peró no he trobat com dir-ho), peró en castellà es molt comú dir "la otra noche", al menys per acì.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Dixie!

Elessar said:


> Respecte a això del vespre... crec que té la seua explicació. Per la meua experiència com a parlant (un altre pot haver vist altres coses) en valencià parlat normalment no fem aquesta diferència vostra de _vespre_ (des de les 20 hores fins anar-se'n a dormir??) i _nit _que he comprovat utilitza gent de Catalunya. Direm nit quan des del moment que es faça fosc. Al País Valencià, però, podem matisar, i quan ho fem utilitzem altres locucions com _a boqueta nit _o _a poqueta nit_, que deduïsc són equivalents a _vespre_.
> 
> Segur que hi ha algú que pot aclarir-nos millor la qüestió



Aquí tampoc no fem servir _vespre_. Tan aviat com es fa fosc, és de nit.


----------



## brau

Antpax said:


> Hola,
> 
> Respecte a "l´altra nit" em fie del vostre criteri, sense dubte (volia possar "por supuesto", peró no he trobat com dir-ho), peró en castellà es molt comú dir "la otra noche", al menys per acì.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant


 
Quasi. "Sens dubte". 

Interessant. No és gens comú a la ciutat de València (on, aclariré, pràcticament tot el món parla castellà), i jo no ho diria mai en castellà, però en fi ja se sap.

I Elessar, sobre "a boqueta/poqueta nit" ja es va parlar, però jo no diria que és sinònim de "vespre", sino més el temps que transcorre entre que es fa fosc i s'acaba de fer fosc, normalment un poc abans de sopar. Les 10 de la nit ja és nit sencera, almenys per a mi.

I "anit" què, no ho dieu per allà dalt? Jo pensava que si...


----------



## betulina

brau said:


> Quasi. "Sens dubte".



O bé, "per descomptat"! , que seria l'equivalent directe de "por supuesto", Ant.



> I "anit" què, no ho dieu per allà dalt? Jo pensava que si...



No, per aquestes latituds "anit" ja no se s'acostuma a sentir, Brau. Sentir pràcticament gens, vaja, però pot ser que ho llegeixis. Recordo que abans, fa anys, a TV3 a les notícies solien posar "anit" a les imatges de la nit abans, però ara ja fa temps que ho van canviar i hi posen "ahir a la nit". No sé si una mica més avall o una mica més amunt se sent més o només ha quedat a València...


----------



## brau

betulina said:


> O bé, "per descomptat"! , que seria l'equivalent directe de "por supuesto", Ant.


 
Ondia, corregint l'error ortogràfic ni me n'havia adonat que l'opció no era totalment equivalent!  Fes cas a les dones, Ant, sempre.  Per a subsanar el meu error afegiré dues opcions més: "No cal dir que em fie del vostre criteri" o "em fie del vostre criteri, és clar". Quedaries ben nadiu, si dius això. 



betulina said:


> No, per aquestes latituds "anit" ja no se s'acostuma a sentir, Brau. Sentir pràcticament gens, vaja, però pot ser que ho llegeixis. Recordo que abans, fa anys, a TV3 a les notícies solien posar "anit" a les imatges de la nit abans, però ara ja fa temps que ho van canviar i hi posen "ahir a la nit". No sé si una mica més avall o una mica més amunt se sent més o només ha quedat a València...


 
Bo és saber-ho. Ara és quan la dixie ens diu si ho diuen a les terres de l'Ebre...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> D'altra banda, potser és una mica cosa meva, perquè jo tampoc no diria el que diu la TPS de "fa dos vespres vaig anar al cinema", sinó que diria "fa dos dies"... (però no acostumo a ser tan explícita, i simplement diria "l'altre dia" altra vegada...  ) M'imagino que aquí també depèn de si s'entén que parlem del moment del dia en què es fa el que sigui o si parlem del cicle de 24 hores que també anomenem "dia", a més de les hores de sol que pugui tenir...


 
Tot just acabo de llegir els vostres comentaris, interessantíssims, i dir-vos que, pensant-ho bé, potser jo també ho diria com la Betulina, és a dir: "fa dos dies", però sempre que parlés volent posar èmfasi en la pel·lícula; en canvi, si el que vull subratllar és què vaig fer en un moment concret de la jornada, diria vespre (o nit!). 

No sé si m'explico:

"Fa dos *dies* vaig veure una pel·li que em va impactar": aquí volem parlar sobretot del film, independentment de quan l'hem vist.

Vs.​ 
"Fa dos *vespres* vaig anar al cinema i ahir (al vespre) vaig quedar per sopar amb uns amics": en una conversa sobre com hem transcorregut els darrers dies.

I ara bufa un ventot a Barcelona...


----------



## Göthe

Hola, jo per casa sempre he escoltat anit per a dir la nit passada i l'altra nit per a parlar d'una altra nit, jo parle de "nit" quan se'n va el sol fins l'alba. adéu!


----------



## brau

Göthe said:


> Hola, jo per casa sempre he escoltat anit per a dir la nit passada i l'altra nit per a parlar d'una altra nit, jo parle de "nit" quan se'n va el sol fins l'alba. adéu!


 
Com? Tu dius "l'altra nit"? Ara si que em deixes descol·locat.  Jo no ho he sentit mai a ningú, que jo sàpia, i a més m'extranya molt que ho diga algú de la meua comarca. Jo sóc també de la Ribera Alta, de la part del sud del riu (així et conteste a la pregunta de l'altre fil), i a mi dir "l'altra nit" amb el sentit aquest em resultaria molt extrany. Aleshores ho dieu molt això? No serà potser per la influència del castellà?


----------



## Göthe

brau said:


> Com? Tu dius "l'altra nit"? Ara si que em deixes descol·locat.  Jo no ho he sentit mai a ningú, que jo sàpia, i a més m'extranya molt que ho diga algú de la meua comarca. Jo sóc també de la Ribera Alta, de la part del sud del riu (així et conteste a la pregunta de l'altre fil), i a mi dir "l'altra nit" amb el sentit aquest em resultaria molt extrany. Aleshores ho dieu molt això? No serà potser per la influència del castellà?


 
No sabia que podia ser per influència del castellà però per exemple jo dic "l'altra nit me'n vaig anar amb Anna de festa" o "L'altra nit va caure una bona (pluja)" no sé si és correcte però m'estranya que no l'hages sentit. A mi és que això d'anit i enguany no me'n ix mai, parle massa castellà. No sé si parleu d'un altre significat. M'ho pots aclarir? Encara sóc estudiant je je je! Per cert que interessant que és el fòrum!

ciao!


----------



## el moixaina

Hola a tots!

Algun cop també dic "l'altra nit tal ....", i si és la nit anterior aleshores dic "anit".

Tot i això, caldria recordar que en català es pot dir "Bon dia" a qualsevol hora,  també a les 22h. És per això que potser es millor dir "l'altre dia tal..." i estalviar-nos "l'altra nit tal..." que potser no ens acaba de sonar del tot perfecte.

Per exemple,
"l'altre dia, a la nit, vam anar a sopar a..."

A reveure.


----------



## Dixie!

el moixaina said:


> Tot i això, caldria recordar que en català es pot dir "Bon dia" a qualsevol hora,  també a les 22h.



He sentit molta gent dir que és correcte, però mai he sentit ningú fer-ho servir a banda de durant el matí. De fet, quan algun cop he dit "bon dia" de tarda m'han mirat malament


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dixie! said:


> He sentit molta gent dir que és correcte, però mai he sentit ningú fer-ho servir a banda de durant el matí. De fet, quan algun cop he dit "bon dia" de tarda m'han mirat malament


 
Doncs us he de confessar que jo no ho sabia, això que es pot dir _bon dia_ passat el matí! 

Jo sempre dic, _bon dia_, _bona tarda_, _bon vespre_ i, quan m'en vaig a fer nones o ja és molt tard, _bona nit_!

Bon dia tingueu, per cert


----------



## el moixaina

*Hola d9!!!

En català seria, en aquest cas, com en francès:

bon dia! *bonjour !

(per a referir-se a totes les 24 hores del dia)


----------



## brau

Göthe said:


> No sabia que podia ser per influència del castellà però per exemple jo dic "l'altra nit me'n vaig anar amb Anna de festa" o "L'altra nit va caure una bona (pluja)" no sé si és correcte però m'estranya que no l'hages sentit. A mi és que això d'anit i enguany no me'n ix mai, parle massa castellà. No sé si parleu d'un altre significat. M'ho pots aclarir? Encara sóc estudiant je je je! Per cert que interessant que és el fòrum!
> 
> ciao!


 
Si, el sentit que fas servir és el que deiem que ens sona extrany. Jo no recorde haver-lo sentit mai, i mira que vaig a Alzira i conec gent d'allí, pero a partir d'ara pararé l'orella. Ei, i jo també sóc estudiant!


----------



## el moixaina

Hola,
mireu que diu el punt 5 de la paraula "dia" al GREC:



_5 _ * bon dia! *(o *bon dia i bona hora!*)  Fórmula de salutació usada durant tot el dia, especialment al matí. 


(encara no em deixa posar enllaços)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Bo saber-ho, Moixaina. I benvingut, per cert


----------

